# What should I be doing this weekend?



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It's late in the week and I am looking at the weekend with a stank eye. I am not sure what to do. I have a couple of vacation days planned in a few weeks to chase deer, elk, and antelope. So, I am going to try and set up a poll on what I should do. 

Deer/Bear/Grouse hunt in the Wyoming range (Deer opened today)

Pronghorn hunt on the North Platte (Opens on the 17th)

Ptarmigan/Grouse hunt in the Uinta mountains of Utah

Stay home and fish the Green River for football trout


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Multitask....you could always drive up the Wyoming Range around Kemmerer hunt the early morning hours; then, on your way back home, take a small detour over to the Green and fish it through Seedskadee in the afternoon.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyoming2utah said:


> Multitask....you could always drive up the Wyoming Range around Kemmerer hunt the early morning hours; then, on your way back home, take a small detour over to the Green and fish it through Seedskadee in the afternoon.


I can't say that this is a bad plan.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I decided Friday when the poll was 2 for Deer and 2 for Prong to go prong. Given the amount of 4 Point Mule Deer turned into R&B meats, I believe that either would have been a great option.

I went to the North Platte and upon visiting the Miracle Mile I was greeted by a herd of 25 pronghorn standing in the road. I set up camp and drove around to see what antelope were in the area. I identified 3 bucks that I would shoot. The next morning I spotted one on the public and went after him. I ranged him at 233 extended the bipod held steady and fired. The buck dropped immediately. It hit me as I was walking up to the buck, that I took my first pronghorn. He is a dandy. I quarter him and take him back to the truck and drive around looking for does. After 3 failed stalks, I return to the river to fish. The fishing was miserable for everyone. I only saw one fish caught during the entire time, which for the mile is about as bad as it gets. I drive around in the evening without seeing much other than a few mule deer. I decide to go back and give the river another go. Right before the Y, I see that big group of pronghorn on the hill. I drive around and come in blind. I get into bow range and pick out a big doe and fire. I do not see if I hit the doe or not and all of the pronghorn run around 25 yards and look back at me. Having two doe tags, I pick out a doe and fire. She drops and the pronghorn run off. I check the area where the first doe was shot at. Looks like a clean miss. I check the doe that I did hit and found out the first bullet looked to have skimmed right underneath her. The second tattooed her in the lungs. I cleaned her and celebrated with heart and onions that night. Today, I woke up and spotted antelope next to the river. I pulled off and noticed there were four does in the area where I shot the doe the night before. I put on a stalk and got within 300 yards (303 on the range finder). I sit right on a cactus (those things are bastards) . I move slightly over and set up for the shot. I fire and the antelope drops. I get up to here and the bullet tattooed the spine. I finish her off. The Berger VLD that I was using (168 gr 30-06) produced a softball sized hole on the one side. I was very impressed with the performance of the berger vld. The antelope I hit, did not take another step. All in all it was a fun hunt and I am really pleased at the result. Now, to eat the back straps, hearts, & livers and wait until I get a majority of the meat to be processed by R&B into jerky and sausage.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh how I wish I lived in Wyoming....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go! Congrats

Great pictures.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice muscles.......that's a beefy speedgoat. Maybe you should change your name to 'Muscles pronghorn'. Congrats.-----SS


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun! And I'm envious of all your opportunity.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Nice muscles.......that's a beefy speedgoat. Maybe you should change your name to 'Muscles pronghorn'. Congrats.-----SS


Thank you.

Normally, all I catch as beefy, muscly, and/or hulky Rocky Mountain Whitefish.

This was my first Speed Goat, so I think the whitefish win this battle.

(Hashtag)WhitefishLivesMatter


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

brendo said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun! And I'm envious of all your opportunity.


C'mon up. I normally hunt alone and hunting with company is a lot better.
I'm not against using the resident guide loophole to go into the wilderness.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a lot of fun! And I'm envious of all your opportunity.
> ...


Wow! I'm putting in for lope and deer up there so I may have to take you up on your offer at some point! In the meantime keep the posts coming it was very entertaining. I especially liked the ******* cactus part!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

brendo said:


> Wow! I'm putting in for lope and deer up there so I may have to take you up on your offer at some point! In the meantime keep the posts coming it was very entertaining. I especially liked the ******* cactus part!


They were the little cacti. Maybe 2-3 inches tall. They are microterrorists.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats, sounds like a wonderful weekend! I am still picking those stupid little cactus needles out of my hands and knees after a buck antelope hunt yesterday with my brother. Freak, those things are annoying!

You had me hook-line-and-sinker at the back strap part, started loosing me at the heart part, and totally lost me at the liver part! ;-) Great pics, bytheway!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome work, and CONGRATULATIONS on your first goat!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Weekend well spent for sure. Congratulations. Fishing wasn't so great because you tagged out on antelope. That's how the outdoor gods work. Can't have everything go your way. haha


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats, sounds like a wonderful weekend! I am still picking those stupid little cactus needles out of my hands and knees after a buck antelope hunt yesterday with my brother. Freak, those things are annoying!
> 
> You had me hook-line-and-sinker at the back strap part, started loosing me at the heart part, and totally lost me at the liver part! ;-) Great pics, bytheway!


I believe MeatEater did a whole episode related to tickers (Hearts). I think Taco's are the best recipe for the ticker, it reminds me a lot of Carne De Lengua Tacos.

Liver is a man's food. It'll put hair on you chest.  . Haha Liver is an acquired taste, which means you have to convince yourself to like it. I like it, but totally understand people that do not.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I believe MeatEater did a whole episode related to tickers (Hearts). I think Taco's are the best recipe for the ticker, it reminds me a lot of Carne De Lengua Tacos.
> 
> Liver is a man's food. It'll put hair on you chest.  . Haha Liver is an acquired taste, which means you have to convince yourself to like it. I like it, but totally understand people that do not.


Uh...antelope liver will put hair on your tongue, not your chest.

What's a MeatEater?

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Uh...antelope liver will put hair on your tongue, not your chest.
> 
> What's a MeatEater?
> 
> .


I now have a new excuse for being single.

Antelope Liver made my tongue Harry.

Thanks Goob

Meateater is a TV show, where they emphasize the cooking after the kill. It's done by the author Steven Rinella who has a good book about buffalo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I now have a new excuse for being single.
> 
> Antelope Liver made my tongue Harry.
> 
> ...


Boy, I've tried antelope liver every whichaway. Just don't care for it.

I was joking about MeatEater. I've seen it. He's the guy with limited outdoor skills that ate the raw black bear meat and got trichinosis.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Boy, I've tried antelope liver every whichaway. Just don't care for it.
> 
> I was joking about MeatEater. I've seen it. He's the guy with limited outdoor skills that ate the raw black bear meat and got trichinosis.
> 
> .


I mean, who hasn't had trichinosis. Right?

It's like saying someone that hasn't had Giardia. :grin:

I can see that with antelope liver. It is alright by me. Now, Goldeneye breasts that is another story. The dogs won't even eat that winged poop breasted fowl.


----------

